# Pain Management



## KELLI (Oct 20, 2010)

What is the correct code for injections in medial block L2-S1 lumbar??? Help


----------



## tadove1980 (Oct 20, 2010)

MBB or facet injections for lumbar are 64493/64494/64495.


----------



## sleepycats (Oct 20, 2010)

Those are the codes our facility uses too.


----------



## MRVance (Mar 21, 2017)

*Coder*

Is there a global period for these services?  I have started coding for a pain magmnt doctor and she sees patients 2 weeks post MBB and is charging 99024.  Is this correct?


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 21, 2017)

MRVance said:


> Is there a global period for these services?  I have started coding for a pain magmnt doctor and she sees patients 2 weeks post MBB and is charging 99024.  Is this correct?



These codes do not have a global period.


----------



## debbie.denson74 (Mar 29, 2017)

*Bilateral Facet Injections*

How would you code 64493 and 64494 bilaterally?  Do you use a 50 or LT and RT?  Please advise.

Debbie


----------



## drakena74 (Mar 30, 2017)

Medicare requires that you separate them our using -LT & -RT modifiers (64493-LT, 64493-RT, 64494-LT, 64494-RT).  you would bill bilateral with a -50 modifier on each code for commercial, but check your contracts to be sure.  In the contract language it will tell you how they want you to code/bill for bilateral procedures.




debbie.denson74 said:


> How would you code 64493 and 64494 bilaterally?  Do you use a 50 or LT and RT?  Please advise.
> 
> Debbie


----------

